# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  αγορα δραπανοκατσαβιδου

## ababapanos

Καλημερα. θα ηθελα να ροτησω τι γνωμη εχετε για αυτο http://www.kdtools.gr/Makita-6271DWPET8.html

και αν πιστευετε οτι στα λεφτα αυτα μπορω να βρω κατι καλυτερο.

Τελος θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν σε αυτο μπορω να προσαρμοσω ποτηροπρυονα  για καποιες κοπες σε ξυλα mdf που θελω.

ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## jami

Πάνο είναι πολύ μικρό για τρύπες με ποτηροτρύπανα.Θα το ξελιγώνεις χωρίς λόγο.Καλύτερα πάρε ένα φτηνό ηλέκτρικό δράπανο (κρουστικό ή πνευματικό) για τις τρύπες σου και για βιδώματα και τα υπόλοιπα κάντα με το Makita.

----------


## anmits2008

εγω εχω παρει το ιδιο πριν απο αρκετο καιρο. ξεσκιζει πραγματικα. και αντεχει για απειρες τρυπες και γενικα δουλειες μεχρι την επομενη φορτιση. το συνηστω ανεπιφυλακτα φιλε πανο.

----------


## RNR

Πάνο τα MAKITA ειναι απο τα καλύτερα και είναι πολύ καλή προσφορά ειδικά με δύο μπαταρίες και το βαλιτσακι με τα εργαλεια, το ζαχαρώνω και εγω εδω  και λιγο καιρό και περιμένω πότε θα περισσέψουν τίποτα φράγκα να το τσιμπήσω.

----------


## γάτος

Δεν διαφωνώ ότι τα ΜΑΚΙΤΑ είναι καλά (και ειδικά το συγκεκριμμένο στη τιμή αυτή), αλλά Ni-Cd; Μήπως να βλέπαμε και τίποτα σε Li-Ion;

----------


## RNR

Απόλυτα σωστός, αλλά ανεβαίνεις στην τιμή!

Πάς λοιπόν εδω 
http://www.kentrovidas.gr/showprod.php?id=6189

ή http://www.kentrovidas.gr/showprod.php?id=6556  με δύο μπαταρίες.

και είναι και 18VOLT και όμορφα, απλά φαντάζομαι δεν θα έχουν την αντοχή των MAKITA, αυτό μόνο.

----------


## ababapanos

Με μπερδεψατε λιγακι,  τελικα ειναι καλο το συγκεκριμενο που ηθελα να παρω? μου αρεσε που ηταν σετ με τα εργαλεια.

Θελω να κανω κατι κατασκευες με ξυλο  , συγκεκριμενα  αυτο http://www.koenigs.dk/mame/eng/stepprojectmame.htm 

Τι πιστευετε?  Εννοειται δεν θα κοψω τα ξυλα (mdf)  εγω αλλα ο ξυλουργος.

----------


## RNR

ΟΚ υπάρχουν πολλές επιλογές.

Σίγουρα με μπαταρία Λιθίου θα φορτίζεις μία φορά και ακόμα και εαν δεν το χρησιμοποιείς θα έχεις την μπαταρία όποτε χρειαστείς χωρίς να ξαναφορτίσεις. Ενω Ni-Cd θα είσαι συνέχεια πάντα πάνω στον φορτιστή όταν δεν χρησιμοποιείς.

Επαγγελματικά είναι τα ΜΑΚΙΤΑ για πολλές ώρες εργασίας, η σείρα που σου έστειλα με τα BLACK & DECKER είναι ερασιτεχνική αλλά πληρή πολύ καλά χαρακτηριστικά και είναι και 18volt μοτερ/μπαταρία.

Τέλος τα εργαλεία που έχει μέσα χωρίς να μπορώ να δώ δεν νομίζω ότι ξεπερνάνε τα 30 ευρώ... μήν νομίζεις ότι θα είναι τα τρυπάνια που θα κρατήσεις για πολύ καιρό. :Wink: 

Μην μπερδέυσε, απλά αποφάσισε για τι χρήση το θέλεις... τα εργαλεία κάνουν τον μάστορα ή μήπως όχι... :Tongue2:

----------


## ababapanos

την χρηση που το θελω την εγραψα παραπανω, θελω να ανοιξω κατι τρυπες σε ξυλα mdf ,  και  γενικα να κανω την κατασκευη αυτη της καμπινας που εδειξα παραπανω

----------


## mariosinsuex

Χτύπα το..............

Έχω το 6980fd πολλά χρόνια και του έχω πιει το αίμα γιαυτή τη δουλειά κυρίως.
Είναι από τα ελάχιστα που αντέχουν κανιβαλισμούς...........
Αν ήταν να πάρω κάτι ,πάλι σε makita θα πήγαινα.....
Είναι και ο λόγος που έφτιαξα την ηλεκτροπόντα, για να ποντάρω τις μπαταρίες του.

----------


## ababapanos

ευχαριστω, να ρωτησω κατι ακομα?  αυτο που εχει 25 ευρω παραπανω http://www.kounelis.com.gr/products2...01-eksartimata 

γραφει οτι ειναι και κρουστικο,  λετε να αξιζει να το προτιμήσω?

----------


## katmadas

+100000 λικε και απο μενα για το συγκεκριμενο...
Με τεραστια ταλαιπορια και τρυπες με ποτυροτρυπανα σε ανοξυδοτα κ.α. εδω και χρονια ειναι ακαταμαχητο...
Επισης μια φορα μου επεσε απο τον τριτο οροφο κατω στο πεζοδρομιο και εκτος απο μερικα σπασιματα το δουλευω κανονικοτατα...
Περιτο να πω τι επαθε το μαρμαρο που επεσε η αμα θα ηταν καποιος απο κατω....

----------


## ababapanos

> +100000 λικε και απο μενα για το συγκεκριμενο...
> Με τεραστια ταλαιπορια και τρυπες με ποτυροτρυπανα σε ανοξυδοτα κ.α. εδω και χρονια ειναι ακαταμαχητο...
> Επισης μια φορα μου επεσε απο τον τριτο οροφο κατω στο πεζοδρομιο και εκτος απο μερικα σπασιματα το δουλευω κανονικοτατα...
> Περιτο να πω τι επαθε το μαρμαρο που επεσε η αμα θα ηταν καποιος απο κατω....



μιλας για το πρωτο η για το δευτερο που εβαλα που γραφει οτι ειναι και κρουστικο?

Εκτος απο τα εργαλεια που εχει στην βαλιτσα, μπορει να δεχτει και το σετ απο τα ποτυροπριονα της bosh  για παραδειγμα?
Ειναι μονο για ξυλο? η μππορει να τρθπισει και μεταλο?

----------


## ababapanos

Στο καταστημα που πηρα μου ειπαν πως το συγκεκριμενο επειδη ειναι 12v δεν ειναι δυνατο και ειναι για πολυ προχειρες δουλιες και οτι πρεπει να παω σε 18v.

η αλλιως να παρω ηλεκτρικο και οχι μπαταριας ...  τι λετε?

----------


## katmadas

Μαλλον δεν το εχει δουλεψει ο τυπος...
Για το πρωτο λεω...
Τωρα αυτα που εχει στο βαλιτσακι λογικα θα ειναι κλαιν μαιν...

----------


## katmadas

Κρουστικο παντως δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι...
Αποψη μου ειναι οτι κρουστικο καλυτερα να ειναι με καλωδιο...

----------


## nestoras

Το βασικό μειονέκτημα είναι ότι δεν έχει μπαταρίες λιθίου.
Σε αυτά τα λέφτά το πιο κοντινό της MAKITA με λιθίου είναι το 10,8V στα 160-180 ευρώ.
Για τρύπες σε ξύλο με απλές αρίδες είναι ότι πρέπει καθώς επίσης και για βίδωμα!
Για χρήση με ποτηροτρύπανο θα κάνεις τη δουλειά σου αλλά θα ξελιγώνεις μισή μπαταρία για κάθε τρύπα (για τρύπες πάνω από Φ40 ανάλογα και με το πάχος του ξύλου ενοείται!).

Σαν εργαλείο δε χρειάζεται να ρωτάς αν είναι καλό, το "made in Japan" αρκεί για να πάρες την απάντησή σου...
 :Biggrin:

----------


## ababapanos

βασικα  αυτο που θελω ειναι να ανοιξω τρυπες Φ25-30  σε  ξυλα mdf 18mm

 να παρω τελικα το http://www.kounelis.com.gr/products2...01-eksartimata 

θα ειναι ενταξει?

----------


## leosedf

http://www.kdtools.gr/Makita-BDF451RFE.html Εγώ πάντως με αυτό στη δουλειά μια φορά που μου φράκαρε όταν τελείωνα μια τρύπα με έκανε δυο σβούρες ολόκληρο.
http://www.kdtools.gr/Makita-BTD146RFE.html Και με αυτό έχω κόψει 22άρες βίδες....

Makita και Hitachi είναι ότι καλύτερο.
Τώρα για ξύλο που θέλει το παιδί δεν είναι ανάγκη να δώσει και τόσα πολλά αλλά καλύτερα σε 18V με δυο μπαταρίες (εξαρτάται από το πόσες τρύπες, αν είναι όλη μέρα πάνε σε ηλεκτρικό).
Μην ξεχνάμε ότι οι λιθίου έχουν και περιορισμένη ζωή (300-500 φορτίσεις).

----------


## nestoras

> http://www.kdtools.gr/Makita-BDF451RFE.html Εγώ πάντως με αυτό στη δουλειά μια φορά που μου φράκαρε όταν τελείωνα μια τρύπα με έκανε δυο σβούρες ολόκληρο.
> http://www.kdtools.gr/Makita-BTD146RFE.html Και με αυτό έχω κόψει 22άρες βίδες....
> 
> Makita και Hitachi είναι ότι καλύτερο.
> Τώρα για ξύλο που θέλει το παιδί δεν είναι ανάγκη να δώσει και τόσα πολλά αλλά καλύτερα σε 18V με δυο μπαταρίες (εξαρτάται από το πόσες τρύπες, αν είναι όλη μέρα πάνε σε ηλεκτρικό).
> Μην ξεχνάμε ότι οι λιθίου έχουν και περιορισμένη ζωή (300-500 φορτίσεις).



22άρα φαντάζομαι ότι εννοείς το εξάγωνο κι όχι το σώμα...
Με το παλμικό μου των 10,8V στα 92Nm το μόνο που κατάφερα ήταν να μου μείνει μέσα στο κεφάλι της αυτοδιάτρητης η μύτη (BOSCH)!

Όσον αφορά στους κύλους φόρτισης, με ελαφριά εργασία (κι όχι με ποτηροτρύπανα) με το 10,8V βιδώνεις χαλαρά 100βίδες 5x50 σε ξύλο (δοκιμασμένο). Στους 500 κύκλους με 1 μπαταρία θα έχεις ήδη βιδώσει 50000 βίδες γεγονός που σημαίνει ότι η μπαταρία θα έχει βγάλει τα λεφτά της καιρό πριν "καθαρίσει" κι επιπλέον έχεις δύο από αυτές...

Προσωπικά, δεν έμεινα ευχαριστημένος από κανένα εργαλείο που δεν είχε μπαταρία λιθίου και γι'αυτό το λόγο θα προτιμούσα κάτι σε μικρότερα volt αλλά να έχει λιθίου.
Ο ρυθμός εκφόρτισης των απλών μπαταριών είναι τεράστιος σε σχέση με τις λιθίου. Τώρα, αν εσύ το χρειάζεσαι για εντελώς περιστασιακή χρήση (μία δύο φορές το εξάμηνο) τότε ίσως να είναι και καλύτερα να μην πάρεις MAKITA αλλά κάτι φθηνότερο με περισσότερα volts πχ αυτό (μόνο 2Nm διαφορά από αυτό που προτείνεις και δεν είναι εντελώς της πλάκας εργαλείο).

----------


## katmadas

> 22άρα φαντάζομαι ότι εννοείς το εξάγωνο κι όχι το σώμα...
> Με το παλμικό μου των 10,8V στα 92Nm το μόνο που κατάφερα ήταν να μου μείνει μέσα στο κεφάλι της αυτοδιάτρητης η μύτη (BOSCH)!
> 
> Όσον αφορά στους κύλους φόρτισης, με ελαφριά εργασία (κι όχι με ποτηροτρύπανα) με το 10,8V βιδώνεις χαλαρά 100βίδες 5x50 σε ξύλο (δοκιμασμένο). Στους 500 κύκλους με 1 μπαταρία θα έχεις ήδη βιδώσει 50000 βίδες γεγονός που σημαίνει ότι η μπαταρία θα έχει βγάλει τα λεφτά της καιρό πριν "καθαρίσει" κι επιπλέον έχεις δύο από αυτές...
> 
> Προσωπικά, δεν έμεινα ευχαριστημένος από κανένα εργαλείο που δεν είχε μπαταρία λιθίου και γι'αυτό το λόγο θα προτιμούσα κάτι σε μικρότερα volt αλλά να έχει λιθίου.
> Ο ρυθμός εκφόρτισης των απλών μπαταριών είναι τεράστιος σε σχέση με τις λιθίου. Τώρα, αν εσύ το χρειάζεσαι για εντελώς περιστασιακή χρήση (μία δύο φορές το εξάμηνο) τότε ίσως να είναι και καλύτερα να μην πάρεις MAKITA αλλά κάτι φθηνότερο με περισσότερα volts πχ αυτό (μόνο 2Nm διαφορά από αυτό που προτείνεις και δεν είναι εντελώς της πλάκας εργαλείο).



Μα αυτο που δειχνεις εχει τα ιδια με το μακιτα!
Ασε και εγω πηγα να παρω ενα με περισσοτερα βολτ απο το μακιτα 9,2βολτ που ειχα....
Πηρα ενα με 14 βολτ και ηταν χειροτερο απο αυτο των 9,2!
Ε μετα πηρα το 12βολτο μακιτα και υσηχασα...

----------


## anmits2008

πανο....σου ειπα και στην αρχη.....τρεχα και παρτο. ΑΝΕΠΙΦΥΛΑΚΤΑ...και θα με θυμηθεις. οσο για το κρουστικο....ναι αξιζει να δωσεις κατι παραπανω και ας το δουλεψεις 1 φορα μονο.

----------


## nestoras

> Μα αυτο που δειχνεις εχει τα ιδια με το μακιτα!
> Ασε και εγω πηγα να παρω ενα με περισσοτερα βολτ απο το μακιτα 9,2βολτ που ειχα....
> Πηρα ενα με 14 βολτ και ηταν χειροτερο απο αυτο των 9,2!
> Ε μετα πηρα το 12βολτο μακιτα και υσηχασα...



Αυτό είναι 14,4 volt και είναι 40€ φθηνότερο από το MAKITA.
Επίσης, δεν είναι τυχαία μάρκα αλλά από τη θυγατρική της makita για ερασιτεχνικά εργαλεία.

Όπως έγραψα και πιο πριν, για χρήση μία δύο φορές το εξάμηνο δε χρειάζεται να πάρει καν makita...

Επίσης, το βαλιτσάκι με τις μύτες που δίνουν μαζί με το makita είναι λίγο μούφα και μόνο για πολύ ελαφριά χρήση...

----------


## ababapanos

για αυτο εδω που εβαλε σημερα προσφορα το eshop   πιστευετε αξιζει?  http://www.e-shop.gr/product?id=TLS.050503&sid=1

----------


## nestoras

> για αυτο εδω που εβαλε σημερα προσφορα το eshop   πιστευετε αξιζει?  http://www.e-shop.gr/product?id=TLS.050503&sid=1



Δυστυχώς έχουν πέσει στα χέρια μου και τα δύο από ανάγκη (το μεγάλο το είχα πάρει 20€ και το μικρό γύρω στα 12-13€ όταν βρέθηκα Γερμανία και έπρεπε να κάνω κάτι μερεμέτια).
Δεν έβγαλαν τα λεφτά τους ούτε μία στο εκατομμύριο...
Οι μπαταρίες τους τα έφτυσαν μετά από λίγο καιρό και από το 18βολτο δεν έμεινα καθόλου ευχαριστημένος από τη ροπή του και από τη διάρκεια των μπαταριών. Με λίγα λόγια, δεν μπόρουσα να βιδώσω 5βίδες (πχ 6x50) χωρίς να χρειάζεται φόρτιση... Για καμιά τρύπα σε ξύλο με αρίδα καλό είναι...
Το μικρό είναι μόνο για βίδες υπολογιστή (αν κι εκεί που έχει τη σκανδάλη ούτε καν για αυτό δε βολεύει)...

----------


## ababapanos

Σε ευχαριστω αρα θα παω για το Μακιτα!

----------


## sakisr

Πάνο καλησπέρα!Επειδη πρσφατα τα εφτυσε μια μπαταρια μου απο Bosch και ελαχιστη τιμη ειναι τα 50 ευρω προσεξε καλα το θεμα φορτισης-αποφορτισης απο οτιδηποτε αγορασεις.Εχω μιλησει με πολλους κατοχους επαγγελματιες και ολοι συμφωνησαν οτι το θεμα της φορτισης και της χρησης ειναι πολυ σημαντικο.
Ενας μαλιστα μου προτεινε αν παρω κανουριο με δυο μπαταριες να ξεχασω τη μια και να τη ''θυμηθω'' μονο αν χαλασει η αλλη.
Γενικα επειδη στη δουλεια μου τα εναφορτιζομενα ειναι σαν τον αναπτηρα σε χρηση (δηλ συνεχεια), κατασταλαξαμε οτι δεν παιζει ρολο η μαρκα αλλα το αν σου κατσει ''καλη'' μπαταρια.

----------


## xrhstosmp

Εχω τα 10.8ν μακιτα λιθιου (και τα δυο ,παλμικο και κατσαβιδιερα με τσοκ) απο το 2009 με καθημερινη βαρβαρη χρηση (ειδικα η κατσαβιδιερα με το τσοκ εχει κανει απειρες τρυπες Φ67 σε γυψοσανιδα) και δεν εχω παρατηρησει διαφορα στην αποδοση των μπαταριων σε σχεση με τις καινουριες (αγορασα ενα ακομα περσι).με το παλμικο μπορεις να βιδωνεις ολη μερα βιδες 4,5χ50 σε ουπα χωρις να χρειαστει να το φορτισεις.ααααααααααν μου χαλασουν παλι τα ιδια θα παρω.

----------


## apollonic

και γω λέω για λιθίου οπωσδήποτε. Αντέχουν περισσότερο και είναι πιο ελαφριές

----------


## ironda19

> και γω λέω για λιθίου οπωσδήποτε. Αντέχουν περισσότερο και είναι πιο ελαφριές



  Να καταθέσω και την δική μου άποψη .
  Παλαιότερα είχα ένα δραπανοκατσάβιδο  της bosch  την πράσινη σειρά στα 14 v με μπαταρία Ni-Cd.  Η μπαταρία κράτησε περίπου 2 χρόνια .
  Μαζί με αυτό δούλευα και του κουνιάδου μου την μπλε σειρά στα 12v , επίσης  με μπαταρία  Ni-Cd . Ομοίως περίπου στα δύο χρόνια άντε γεια η μπαταρία . Βέβαια φταίει και η χρήση που του κάναμε .Δηλαδή μένανε για κάνα δίμηνο  ξεφόρτιστες οι μπαταρίες και… και ….και.. 

*Αποτέλεσμα* .Και τα δύο  μετατράπηκαν σε μοτέρ για να κατεβάζουν τις τέντες το καλοκαίρι . :Biggrin: 

  Κατόπιν βρήκα σε προσφορά το 2009 , δύο κομμάτια της dewalt. Το δράπανο dc727 και τον βιδολόγο DC827 στα 18 v με μπαταρίες *li-ion* στα 2 Αh.

  Από το 2009 τα καταχάρηκα τα εργαλεία αυτά και τα δουλεύω απροβλημάτιστα  . 
*Συμπέρασμα* . *ΜΗΝ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕΙΣ* επαναφορτιζόμενο  δράπανο αν η μπαταρία του δεν είναι ΛΙΘΙΟΥ. Θα το μετανιώσεις .



  Συμπληρωματικά τώρα που θυμήθηκα πάω να φορτίσω τις μπαταρίες τους :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## jakjak

φιλε εγω ειμαι μαραγκος και καθημερινα βιδωνω χιλιαδες βιδες ...
οπως καταλαβαινεις το κατσαβιδι ειναι η προεκταση του χεριου μου ...
εχω δουλεψει με διαφορα εργαλεια και διαφορες μαρκες . 
  εγω επειδη θελω ενα ελαφρυ και γρηγορο κατσαβιδι , που να μην κουραζει το χερι μου , το βασικο που δουλευω ειναι ενα makita σαν αυτο που ποσταρες , ομως 14,4 βολτ , ειναι το 6280.
εχω δουλεψει και με αυτο που ποσταρες και δεν εχουν καποια σημαντικη  διαφορα στα βιδωματα .

το κρουστικο  εχει εναν μηχανισμο που καθως γυρναει, ταυτοχρονα χτυπαει κιολας και αυτο χρησιμευει για να ανοιξεις τρυπα σε τσιμεντο  και μονο !!! κατα τα αλλα ειναι ακριβως ιδιο , με 100-200 γραμμαρια επιπλεον βαρος και κατι παραπανω στην τιμη βεβαια ....

αυτο που ποσταρες ειναι πολυ καλο εργαλειο. τοσο καλο που κατανταει υπερβολη για καποιον ερασιτεχνη !!! ειδικα αν θελει να φτιαξει ενα UFO και μονο ... 
στο κατοσταρικο ομως ειναι μονοδρομος και να εισαι σιγουρος οτι πηρες κατι πολυ καλο για τα δεδομενα σου. 
επισης τα παρελκομενα που εχει θα σε απαλλαξουν απο επιπλεον εξοδα και χρονο οταν τα χρειαστεις ....

----------


## shoco

Μηπως να δεις και αυτο;

http://www.praktiker.gr/p/drapanokat...h-psr-12-18657

----------


## jakjak

> Μηπως να δεις και αυτο;
> 
> http://www.praktiker.gr/p/drapanokat...h-psr-12-18657



φιλε μπροστα στο makita που συζηταμε , ειναι παιχνιδι !!!
δεν εχει καν ταχυτητες , πραγμα πολυ σημαντικο .

----------


## thanasisxask

Δεν ειναι καλο το bosch για επαγγελματικη χρηση. Το makita ειναι καλυτερο αλλα να το παρεις μα μπαταρια λιθιου γιατι η αλλη δεν...

----------


## teo_GR

Αγαπητέ φίλε, το Makita είναι πολύ σοβαρό εργαλείο αλλά δεν σου κάνει  γιατί…
  Χωρίς παρεξήγηση το λέω καλοπροαίρετα.
  Είσαι άσχετος οπότε δεν θα  χρειαστείς ποτέ τη δύναμη του.
  Η οποία δεν είναι αυτή που χρειάζεσαι για τρύπα με ποτυροτρυπανο.
  Δεύτερον το μηχάνημα αυτό όποτε το χρειαστείς θα είναι ξεφορτιστο εκτός και αν το δουλεύεις κάθε μέρα που δεν νομίζω. Εσύ θα το δουλεύεις μια  στο 4μηνο άρα άστο.
  Σε λίγα χρόνια σκουπίδια.
  Για μένα ένα φτηνό μπος δραπανο ρεύματος με κρουστικό για κάνα κουρτινόξυλο το οποίο θα έχεις και θα δουλεύεις για μια ζωή απλά βάζοντας το στην πρίζα.
  Τώρα για το βίδωμα τα δραπανα δεν κάνουν ειδικά για άπειρους.
  Όποτε με τα ρέστα πας σε ένα φτηνό μπαταριάς που έτσι κι αλλιώς θα αντέξει τα ίδια χρόνια με το μακιτα και ας έχει λιγότερη δύναμη, θα το έχεις μόνο για βίδες, ποτυροτρυπανα με το ηλεκτρικό.
  Και ακόμα καλύτερα έχει η σκιλλ ένα δραπανοκατσαβιδο ρεύματος σε χαμηλή τιμή και καθάρισες για ΠΑΝΤΑ.
  ΦΙΛΙΚΑ.

----------


## teo_GR

εδω εισαι Πανο.
αυτο ειναι για σενα.
http://www.skroutz.gr/s/2458839/Skil...keyphrase=6220

http://www.skroutz.gr/c/947/drapana....keyphrase=6222

----------


## papapouf

Εγω θελω ενα για να βιδωσω δυο πολυμπριζα και κατι ξυλα κοντρα-πλακε στο τοιχο.
Να κινηθω κι εγω σε ρευματος?
Το μπατζετ μου ειναι 60-70 ευρω.
Επισης για στρογγυλες τρυπες σε μεταλλο κανει αυτο:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3PC-TITANI...item58a24b9dfd που θα κουμπωσει στο δραπανοκατσαβιδο?
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## αλπινιστης

> Μηπως να δεις και αυτο;
> 
> http://www.praktiker.gr/p/drapanokat...h-psr-12-18657



SOS !!!!
Προσοχη!
 Το συγκεκριμενο το πηραμε στην εταιρια πριν 3 μηνες περιπου. Εχουμε ηδη αλλαξει 4-5 επαναφορτιζομενα τοσα χρονια, ολα ηταν 12V και οι μπαταριες τους κρατουσαν σχεδον 2 χρονια. Το συγκεκριμενο ΗΔΗ πεθανε! Φοβαμαι οτι ειναι σε τοσο καλη τιμη με 2 μπαταριες επειδη ειναι παλιες......

----------


## mariosinsuex

Όσο και αν ακούγεται κάπως,το ίδιο είχα πάρει και εξακολουθώ να έχω σαν δεύτερο,(μετά το makitάκι μου   :Smile:   ,

Σε λιγότερο από 10 περίπου μήνες από την απόδειξη αγοράς οι μπαταρίες ψόφησαν,και εννοώ μετά από φόρτιση 3-5 βιδώματα 5/40 σε ξύλο......
Ευτυχώς έφτιαξα τη ρημάδα την ηλεκτροπόντα, πήρα και ένα τέτοιο πακέτο http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/30-x-Sub-C...item56453e7109

μου έφυγε λίγο ο τάκος μέχρι να τις βολέψω στο παλιό κέλυφος αλλά τελικά ησύχασα.......

----------


## jakjak

> Εγω θελω ενα για να βιδωσω δυο πολυμπριζα και κατι ξυλα κοντρα-πλακε στο τοιχο.
> Να κινηθω κι εγω σε ρευματος?
> Το μπατζετ μου ειναι 60-70 ευρω.
> Επισης για στρογγυλες τρυπες σε μεταλλο κανει αυτο:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3PC-TITANI...item58a24b9dfd που θα κουμπωσει στο δραπανοκατσαβιδο?
> Ευχαριστω.





τα κωνικα τρυπανια ανοιγουν λιγο αγαρμπες τρυπες. η χρηση τους ειναι λιγο πατεντιαρικη ... 
για καλο φινιρισμα πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησεις ποτηροτρυπανο.


ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: οταν ανοιγετε τρυπα με ποτηροτρυπανο (ειδικα αν εχει και μεγαλη διαμετρο) παντα να κρατατε ΔΥΝΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ ΧΕΡΙΑ το εργαλειο . ειναι συχνο φαινομενο το ποτηροτρυπανο να φρακαρει και να σας περιστρεψει το χερι. την εχουν πατησει πολυ ασχημα ακομα και ανθρωποι εμπειροι με αυτα τα εργαλεια ...
επισης θελει βιδωμα σε αργες στροφες .

για να ξεκαθαρισουμε το τοπιο :
για να βιδωσεις κατι στον τοιχο χρειαζεσαι 2 εργαλεια. ενα κατσαβιδι και ενα δραπανο.
με το δραπανο ανοιγεις μια τρυπα στον τοιχο , βαζεις το ουπα στον τοιχο και με το κατσαβιδι βιδωνεις την βιδα.
με ενα επαναφορτιζομενο οπως το makita που συζηταμε μπορεις να κανεις και τα δυο , ειδικα αν ειναι και κρουστικο , γιατι σε περιπτωση που ο τοιχος ειναι σκληρος θα δυσκολευτουμε χωρις κρουση.
αντιθετα με ενα δραπανο ειναι δυσκολο να κανεις και τα δυο !!! 
ενω σχεδον ολα τα δραπανα ειναι και κρουστικα , πραγμα που διευκολυνει να ανοιξεις τρυπα στον τοιχο , εχουν προβλημα στο βιδωμα επειδη ειναι υπερβολικα πολυστροφα , γι αυτην την δουλεια , και δεν εχουν ροπη χαμηλα . επισης δεν εχουν και καστανια ελεγχου της ροπης συσφιξης . 
για βιδωμα απο εναν απλο χρηστη , χρειαζονται 500 αντε 1000 στροφες το πολυ. ενα δραπανο ρευματος παιρνει 3000 πραγμα που κατανταει επικινδυνο στο βιδωμα . εαν τωρα βρουμε τον ελεγχο της σκανδαλης και καταφερουμε να ελεγχουμε τις στροφες και να γυρναει αργα , οταν η βιδα θα αρχισει να εχει ζορι , τοτε το δραπανο θα αρχισει να κανει ενα τζιζζζζ  , και ταυτοχρονα να ζεσταινεται και να βγαζει καπνους , και θα σταματησει να γυρναει . αυτο γινεται επειδη δεν εχει ροπη σε χαμηλες στροφες . οποτε αναγκαζομαστε να πιεζουμε την σκανδαλη περισσοτερο για να αποκτησει δυναμη και να γυρισει την βιδα , πραγμα που θα το κανει πολυ αποτομα και με πολλες στροφες , κανοντας μας να χασουμε τον ελεγχο του βιδωματος.

αυτες ειναι οι διαφορες αναμεσα στο δραπανο και το κατσαβιδι. 
το makita που συζηταμε ειναι δραπανοκατσαβιδο επι της ουσιας. σχεδον ολα τα δραπανα ρευματος μπορει να τα λενε δραπανοκατσαβιδα αυτοι που τα πουλανε , επειδη ειναι και δεξιοστροφα και αριστεροστροφα , αλλα στην ουσια  , οπως καταλαβαινει κανεις , ειναι δραπανα σκετα.


εαν καποιος θελει να κρεμασει 2 πολυπριζα και να βαλει 5 βιδες στον τοιχο , ειναι υπερβολη να δωσει 108 ευρω για το makita , παρολο που ειναι πολυ καλη η τιμη για την κατηγορια του.
αμα κανει την διαιρεση 108/7=15 ευρω η καθε βιδα !!! 

οποτε σε αυτην την περιπτωση συνιστω να παρει ενα απο αυτα : http://www.skroutz.gr/c/947/drapana.html
ολα σχεδον ιδια ειναι , οποτε οσο πιο φθηνο τοσο πιο καλο ....
και να βιδωσει 10 βιδες με το χερι του.
βεβαια η περιπτωση του φιλου που θελει να φτιαξει το UFO  δεν ειναι το ιδιο. το βιδωμα στο MDF που προφανως θα χρησιμοποιησει στην κατασκευη του , εχει ιδιαιτερη δυσκολια και συνισταται μονο σε οσους θελουν να κανουν πολυ σκληρη γυμναστικη !!! οποτε το makita ειναι απαραιτητο.

----------

jimnet (06-11-13)

----------


## papapouf

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.
Δηλαδη να παρω ενα κρουστικο δραπανο και ισως ενα ηλεκτρικο κατσαβιδι?
Γιατι να μην παρω ενα κρουστικο δραπανοκατσταβιδο που θα κανει και τα δυο?
Το βιδωμα μπορει να γινει με το χερι,αλλα αν θελω να ξεβιδωσω κατι ή να βιδωσω μια πλακετα σε αλουμινιο ή ξυλο?

----------


## jakjak

> Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.
> Δηλαδη να παρω ενα κρουστικο δραπανο και ισως ενα ηλεκτρικο κατσαβιδι?
> Γιατι να μην παρω ενα κρουστικο δραπανοκατσταβιδο που θα κανει και τα δυο?
> Το βιδωμα μπορει να γινει με το χερι,αλλα αν θελω να ξεβιδωσω κατι ή να βιδωσω μια πλακετα σε αλουμινιο ή ξυλο?



καταρχην κρουστικο δραπανοκατσαβιδο τι εννοεις ?
μηπως κατι σαν αυτο ?? :
http://www.getitnow.gr/prod/mastorem...prod3970048pp/
http://www.multirama.gr/prod/mastore...prod3970048pp/

τοτε καλυτερα δες το σε αυτο το λινκ που γραφει την αληθεια :
http://www.cheap-tools.gr/index.php?...category_id=17

αυτο ειναι δραπανο και οχι δραπανοκατσαβιδο , οπως το βαφτιζουν καποιοι για να το πουλανε ευκολοτερα.
εξηγησα τις διαφορες στο ενα και το αλλο .
να προσθεσω οτι το δραπανοκατσαβιδο εχει καστανια επανω στο τσοκ ωστε να ελεγχει την ροπη του βιδωματος. δηλαδη σε μια μικρη βιδα , ρυθμιζεις την δυναμη για να μην χαλασουν οι βολτες.
επισης πρεπει να εχει και ταχυτητες για να διαχειριζεται καλυτερα την ροπη του μοτερ και να εχει και φρενο μοτερ . αυτα σε βοηθανε να εχεις τον απολυτο ελεγχο στο βιδωμα. 
και γενικως αυτα ειναι τα στοιχεια που προσδιοριζουν ενα κατσαβιδι ...
απο εκει κι επειτα ο καθενας μπορει να βιδωσει ακομα και με αυτο :
http://youtools.gr/index.php?route=p...roduct_id=3178
δεν νομιζω να του το απαγορευει κανεις ....  :Rolleyes: 

εαν κρουστικο δραπανοκατσαβιδο εννοεις κατι τετοιο :
http://www.toolcenter.gr/el/products/1531
τοτε σου λεω ναι , πηγαινε παρτο με κλειστα ματια .... αν εχεις σκοπο να πληρωσεις 214 ευρω για να βαλεις 2 κορνιζες στον τοιχο οπως ειπες ...
ποσταρω ενα που δεν ειναι makita , για να μην πει καποιος οτι ειναι χορηγος μου ...  :Biggrin: 
τα dewalt τα θεωρω αυτη τη στιγμη ανωτερα απο τα makita , ομως στα 100 ευρω οπως το ξεκινησε το θεμα ο φιλος μας, μονο το makita παιζει λογω προσφορας. και καποιος χομπιστας-ερασιτεχνης δεν εχει αναγκη να παει σε κατι παραπανω .... ηδη ειναι υπεραρκετο .

η τελευταια σου προταση , δεν συναδει με τις τρυπες στον τοιχο και τα κοντραπλακε που ανεφερες στο προηγουμενο σου ποσταρισμα ......
εαν μιλαμε για πλακετες , εκει χρειαζεται ελαφρυ εργαλειο με πολυ καλο ελεγχο ....
το makita που συζηταμε ειναι καλη περιπτωση , και νομιζω θα σε καλυψει απολυτα .... 
αν θες κατι καλυτερο πας εδω :
http://www.toolcenter.gr/el/products/1433
πιο ελαφρυ και πιο γρηγορο με λιθιου ... βεβαια δεν ειναι κρουστικο , κατι που δεν χρειαζεσαι στις πλακετες .


το θεμα ειναι ποσα χρηματα εχεις σκοπο να ξοδεψεις για να κανεις το χομπι σου. εγω απλα προσπαθησα να σου εξηγησω την ορθη χρηση των εργαλειων .

----------


## papapouf

Ευχαριστω και νομιζω πως βοηθιουνται κι αλλοι απο τα ποστ σου.
Οπως ξαναειπα το μπατζετ μου ειναι 60-70 ευρω.
Κρουστικο δραπανοκατσαβιδο εννοω κατι σαν αυτο http://www.e-ergaleio.gr/product_inf...f=bestprice.gr.
Αρα πρεπει να παρω 2-3 εργαλεια?
Δεν υπαρχει καποιο που να εχει κρουση,να βιδωνει-ξεβιδωνει και να εχει ρυθμιση ταχυτητων?

----------


## ironda19

> Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.
> Δηλαδη να παρω ενα κρουστικο δραπανο και ισως ενα ηλεκτρικο κατσαβιδι?
> Γιατι να μην παρω ενα κρουστικο δραπανοκατσταβιδο που θα κανει και τα δυο?
> Το βιδωμα μπορει να γινει με το χερι,αλλα αν θελω να ξεβιδωσω κατι ή να βιδωσω μια πλακετα σε αλουμινιο ή ξυλο?



Γιώργο καλησπέρα να πάρεις ένα δραπανοκατσάβιδο κρουστικό επαναφορτιζόμενο  και εάν τα οικονομικά σου ,  το επιτρέπουν το παίρνεις με μπαταρία  λιθίου .   Κάποια στιγμή βέβαια η μπαταρία όπως και να χει θα τα παίξει μπαταρία είναι ,  απλά οι λιθίου  θα κρατήσουν πολύ περισσότερο.

  Τώρα αν είναι ρεύματος παίζεις με την σκανδάλη εως ότου μάθεις να βιδώνεις και βίδες ,αλλά δεν βολεύει καθόλου όπως ανέφερε ο Δημήτρης κυρίως λόγου του όγκου και του βάρους του .

  Προσωπικά όταν βρέθηκα στην ανάγκη βίδωσα  βίδες και με δράπανο ρεύματος  αλλά δεν είναι η καλύτερη λύση.

----------


## ironda19

> Ευχαριστω και νομιζω πως βοηθιουνται κι αλλοι απο τα ποστ σου.
> Οπως ξαναειπα το μπατζετ μου ειναι 60-70 ευρω.
> Κρουστικο δραπανοκατσαβιδο εννοω κατι σαν αυτο http://www.e-ergaleio.gr/product_inf...f=bestprice.gr.
> Αρα πρεπει να παρω 2-3 εργαλεια?
> Δεν υπαρχει καποιο που να εχει κρουση,να βιδωνει-ξεβιδωνει και να εχει ρυθμιση ταχυτητων?




Για δες εδώ ανεβαίνουμε λίγο σε τιμή κατά 10 € αλλά έχει μπαταρία λιθίου και συμπλέκτη το πρώτο

http://www.toolshouse.gr/index.php?p...com_virtuemart

επίσης  http://www.e-ergaleio.gr/product_inf...f=bestprice.gr

----------


## papapouf

> Για δες εδώ ανεβαίνουμε λίγο σε τιμή κατά 10 € αλλά έχει μπαταρία λιθίου και συμπλέκτη το πρώτο
> 
> http://www.toolshouse.gr/index.php?p...com_virtuemart
> 
> επίσης  http://www.e-ergaleio.gr/product_inf...f=bestprice.gr



Φιλε Βαγγελη ευχαριστω.
Το πρωτο φαινεται πολυ καλο.
Εχει οντως ρυθμιση 24 ταχυτητων σε τετοια τιμη?Τα περισσοτερα που βλεπω ειναι 2 ταχυτητων.
Αυτο θα με βολεψει και για βιδωμα πλακετας σε σασι και για τρυπημα στο τοιχο?

----------


## ironda19

> Φιλε Βαγγελη ευχαριστω.
> Το πρωτο φαινεται πολυ καλο.
> Εχει οντως ρυθμιση 24 ταχυτητων σε τετοια τιμη?Τα περισσοτερα που βλεπω ειναι 2 ταχυτητων.
> Αυτο θα με βολεψει και για βιδωμα πλακετας σε σασι και για τρυπημα στο τοιχο?




  Γιώργο καλησπέρα .Να ξεμπερδευτούμε λίγο . 
  .Έχει 2 ταχύτητες  σου τις επισήμανα πάνω στην φωτο . Π.Χ  η  1η ταχύτητα έως 500 στροφές (ενδεικτική τιμή ) και η 2η ταχύτητα έως 1000 στροφές Π.Χ.

  Τώρα με την σκανδάλη μεταβάλεις τις παραπάνω ταχύτητες ανάλογα με την πίεση που ασκείς από 0 *ΕΩΣ* 500 στροφές στην 1η ταχύτητα και ομοίως από 0 *ΕΩΣ* 1000 στροφές στην δεύτερη .

  Ο συμπλέκτης μεταβάλει την ροπή (την δύναμη)  όχι την ταχύτητα .Δηλαδή αν πρόκειται να βιδώσεις μια βίδα π.χ. σε λεπτό φύλλο κόντρα πλακέ , δεν θες η βίδα να βιδώσει με πολύ δύναμη και να ξεπεράσει το ξύλο . Οπότε  ρυθμίζεις π.χ. τον συμπλέκτη στο 4 και βιδώνεις την βίδα . Όταν το κεφάλι της βίδας φτάσει στο ξύλο αρχίζει να πατινάρει η κεφαλή (το τσοκ ) του δραπάνου με αποτέλεσμα να μην βιδώνει  άλλο . 
  Αν όμως θες μεγάλη ροπή , ρυθμίζεις τον συμπλέκτη στο 24

Black___Decker_E_50d5af7495baa.jpg 
  Θα σε βολέψει και για βίδωμα πλακέτας σε σασί και για τρύπημα στο τοίχο (σε όρια πάντα)

----------


## JOUN

Απο βδομαδα παντως εχει ενα πολυ καλο στα Lidl με 60Ε και μπαταρια λιθιου.Το ξερω οτι ειναι πολυ καλο γιατι φιλος μου μαραγκος πηρε δοκιμαστικα ενα την προηγουμενη φορα που το ειχε και μολις το δοκιμασε πηγε την επομενη μερα και πηρε αλλα 3..
Μπορει να φαινεται υπερβολη αλλα δουλευει μαζι με τον γιο του και ετσι εχουν απο 2 ο καθενας (ενα για βιδωμα και ενα για τρυπημα για να μην αλλαζουν μυτες συνεχεια)
Επισης επειδη εχουν μονο μια μπαταρια πηρε απο το service κι αλλες,αλλα δεν θυμαμαι ποσο..

Θα μου πειτε "καλα μαραγκος και δεν ειχε εργαλεια; " Ειχε αλλα του χαλασαν οι 2 μπαταριες και οταν του ζητησαν 100Ε την μια,του ηρθε καπως..

----------


## jakjak

γιωργο δεν λεω να πας να παρεις 2-3 εργαλεια.
απλα προσπαθησα να σου εξηγησω την λειτουργια τους . το καθε ενα  ειναι καταλληλο για κατι.
απο εκει κι επειτα κανεις καποιον συμβιβασμο αναλογα με τις αναγκες σου και τα χρηματα που εχεις σκοπο να ξοδεψεις.
σε γενικες γραμμες κοιταξε καποιο που να εχει οπως και δηποτε 2 ταχυτητες , ταχυφορτιστη ή φορτιστη μιας ωρας αυτο μπορει και να μην ειναι στην περιγραφη , στην περιγραφη να αναφερει πληρη χαρακτηριστικα (βαρος, στροφες στην 1η και 2η , ροπη , κρουσεις αν ειναι κρουστικο, τυπο μπαταριας) .... τα σοβαρα εργαλεια εχουν πληρη χαρακτηριστικα !!! τα μουφα συνηθως εχουν μονο κολακευτικα σχολια οπως : πολυ δυνατο , ευχρηστο , με βαλιτσακι μεταφορας , με εργονομικη λαβη , και λοιπες παπαριες χωρις να αναφερουν τι και πως ....


αυτο που ποσταρες εγω δεν το εμπιστευομαι !
βεβαια μπορει να ειναι και το καλυτερο .... δεν μπορω να ξερω ....
ομως δεν μου αρεσει που δεν αναφερει ταχυτητες περιστροφης , ροπες και βαρος. (βασικα τωρα που το ειδα , ειναι το παραδειγμα προς αποφυγην που ανεφερα παραπανω  :W00t:  )
επισης αυτος ο μηχανισμος δεν νομιζω να ειναι και τοσο σταθερος ....
οταν αγοραζεις ενα τετοιο εργαλειο πληρωνεις μεσα σε ολα και τον αξονα του που γυριζει εκκεντρα και με ακριβεια . αυτο το βαλε-βγαλε δεν ξερω τι ακριβεια μπορει να εχει και ποσο μπορει να την κρατησει στον χρονο ....


joun στα lidl που κοιταξα δεν εχει κατι .

----------


## JOUN

> Απο βδομαδα παντως εχει ενα πολυ καλο στα Lidl με 60Ε και μπαταρια λιθιου.



Την Πεμπτη 14/11 για την ακριβεια..

----------


## apollonic

σας στέλνω το επαναφορτιζόμενο παλιό, Ni-Cd που του έβαλα εξωτερική μπαταρία ξηρή, μολύβδου, *7*Ah.
Προσοχή στην πολικότητα, μην δοκιμάσετε να την βάλετε ανάποδα, γιατί θα κάψετε το PWM και μετά θα δουλεύει μεν αλλά στο φουλ. (εγώ πειραματίστηκα γιατί ήθελα να αλλάζω φορά περιστροφής από την πολικότητα και όχι από τον ενσωματωμένο διακόπτη γιατί ήθελα να το χρησιμοποιήσω για να γυρνάει έναν ατέρμονα από κιθάρα κλπ)
Δούλεψε σε τεστ εν κενώ, 2 ώρες περίπου συνέχεια!  και επίσης έχετε στο χέρι σας αρκετά πιο ελαφρύ εργαλείο αφού λείπει η μπαταρία. Οταν πεθάνει η μπαταρία σας, είναι μια καλή σκέψη να το κάνετε (όπως βλέπετε η ονομαστική τάση λειτουργίας του δράπανου, δεν παίζει ρόλο)

μην ξεχάσετε να βάλετε θερμοπλαστικά μακαρόνια στα molex και στο δράπανο, γιατί κόβονται πολύ 
εύκολα τα καλώδια.
επίσης φορτίζετε την μπαταρία με ειδικό φορτιστή και όχι από τροφοδοτικό γιατί οι περισσότερες επαναφορτιζόμενες μπαταρίες (λένε) δολοφονούνται και δεν πεθαίνουν από φυσικό θάνατο. (κυρίως μην την αφήνετε συνεχώς υπό τάση. Αλλιώς την φορτίζετε στα 14.5 V περίπου για λίγα λεπτά, μέχρι να δώσει τάση 13,6V έξω από τον φορτιστή.)

drapano.jpg
*ο φορτιστής* 
είναι για φόρτιση μικρών μπαταριών σαν αυτή, ή για συντήρηση μεγάλων, αυτοκινήτου κλπ
(μπορείτε να τον έχετε συνέχεια πάνω στην μπαταρια, διακόπτει αυτόματα την φόρτιση όταν δεν χρειάζεται)
fortistis_drapanoy.jpg
και επειδή βασανίστηκα να βρω πως θα συνδέσω το molex για νάχω κάποια συμβατότητα με τις συσκευές του εμπορίου - πολύ περίεργα δεν βρήκα τίποτα στο internet και πήρα για οδηγό το βύσμα τροφοδοσίας των drives του υπολογιστή - βάζω και αυτή, είναι όπως έρχεται από την μπαταρία, το άλλο που πάει στο δράπανο, το βάζετε αντίστοιχα. Σε αυτό της φωτό,  βάζετε και τα αρσενικά καρφάκια. Συνδέετε έτσι και άλλες συσκευές 12V DC που έχετε, εγώ έχω ένα notebook που στα 9V κλείνει αυτόματα μόνο του και έτσι προστατευει και την μπαταρία (δεν πρέπει να εκφορτίζεται εντελώς, μπορείτε να συνδέσετε για αυτόν το λόγο ένα ρυθμιστή φόρτισης από φωτοβολταϊκά, διακόπτει στα 10,5 V) Την μπαταρία αυτή την έχω πάνω από 5 χρόνια και φαίνεται ότι δουλεύει μια χαρά.
(Προσοχή, τώρα είδα ότι είναι μόνο 7Ah και όχι 12)

molex_connection-001.jpg

----------


## jakjak

> Την Πεμπτη 14/11 για την ακριβεια..



και που ειδες αυτην την προσφορα ???
στο σαιτ μεχρι 11/11 δειχνει τις προσφορες !!!! το ιδιο και το φυλλαδιο που το εχει και σε ηλεκτρονικη μορφη στο σαιτ.

----------


## JOUN

Στα έντυπα το έχει, θα το δεις.

----------


## jimnet

μάλλον μιλάτε για το παρακάτω .... 


το εχω 1,5+ χρονια,το ειχα πάρει 40ε , του εχω βγάλει στην κυριολεξία το ζουμί !! , το χρησιμοποιώ σχεδόν επαγγελματικά εξω για να μην υπάρχει φόβος να χαθεί , έχω και *AYTO* αλλά μου είχαν ψειρίσει την μια μπαταριά ! :Twisted Evil:   άλλο 40 άλλο 160 ε ,  βέβαια με όλα αυτά που έχει κάνει άρχισα να το προσέχω  :Smile:  η μπαταρία του μετά απο τοσο καιρο και τοση χρήση είναι ακομα οκ , εχω τρυπήσει λαμαρίνα αλουμινίου πάχους 2,5mm με την ανάλογη αρίδα ... και πολλά ακόμα άλλα, δεν συζητάμε για βίδωμα και τρύπημα σε ξυλά , το ΜΟΝΟ ίσως πρόβλημα που έκανε είναι μπροστά στο ταχυτσοκ που παίρνει τις αρίδες το εξωτερικό που γυρνάς για να το σφύξεις κουνιέται λίγο αλλά εξακολουθεί να είναι μια χαρα , αυτο προέκυψε γιατι αρκετές φορές το έσφιγγα με βιαιότητα πράγμα που εξακολουθώ να κάνω ασυναίσθητα αλλά ακόμα στο χέρι δεν μου έμεινε , εχω την εντύπωση οτι στο lidl άλλαξαν την βερσιόν του μοντέλου με ενα ποιο καινούριο που διαφέρει κάπως εμφανισιακά και είναι και ποιο ακριβό .

----------


## nestoras

Όχι, 18V είναι αυτό που θα φέρει. Σήμερα το είδα σε φυλλάδιο.

----------


## jakjak

ναι τωρα το ειδα κι εγω ...
στα 60 ευρω δεν ειναι καθολου ασχημο .

----------


## Panοs

μιας και μιλάτε για τα εργαλεία του lidl ειδα αυτο http://www.lidl-hellas.gr/cps/rde/SI...Detail&id=2537
και λεω να το παρω...
τι λετε αξιζει τα 40 ευρω που κοστιζει...
μου φενετε καπωσ μικρο..
ειναι μονο 440 watt...

----------


## ironda19

> μιας και μιλάτε για τα εργαλεία του lidl ειδα αυτο http://www.lidl-hellas.gr/cps/rde/SI...Detail&id=2537
> και λεω να το παρω...
> τι λετε αξιζει τα 40 ευρω που κοστιζει...
> μου φενετε καπωσ μικρο..
> ειναι μονο 440 watt...



Πάνο καλησπέρα .Προσωπικά δεν θα το προτιμούσα. Αν δεν σ΄ένδιαφέρει η λειτουργία του σκαπτικού δες αυτά ενδεικτικά , κοντά στην τιμή αυτού που είδες στο lidl 

http://www.e-ergaleio.gr/product_inf...sdko8l279p2q14

http://www.e-ergaleio.gr/product_inf...sdko8l279p2q14

http://www.e-ergaleio.gr/product_inf...roducts_id=601

και αυτό με 40 εξαρτήματα δώρο στα 710 watt http://www.toolservice.gr/black___de...f=bestprice.gr

----------


## jakjak

> μιας και μιλάτε για τα εργαλεία του lidl ειδα αυτο http://www.lidl-hellas.gr/cps/rde/SI...Detail&id=2537
> και λεω να το παρω...
> τι λετε αξιζει τα 40 ευρω που κοστιζει...
> μου φενετε καπωσ μικρο..
> ειναι μονο 440 watt...



αυτο ειναι πιστολετο και οχι απλο δραπανο. σε αυτην την τιμη δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να βρεις κατι αλλο ....
εμενα η ενσταση μου δεν ειναι στα βατ , αλλα στο οτι δεν ειναι η μαρκα των lidl (parkside) και δεν αναγραφει 3 χρονια εγγυηση οπως τα αλλα . αυτο μπορει να ειναι και παραλειψη , εξαλου 2 χρονια ειναι υποχρεωτικη η εγγυηση (2 ή 1 λεει ο νομος ???) ....

----------


## Panοs

βαγγελη αυτο του lidl μου αρεσε γιατι ειναι πνευματικό και γιατί παίρνει τρυπάνια sds...
τα απλα τσοκ οταν τρυπάς μπετο μερικές φορές ξεσφηγκουν απο την κρουση....
επίσης τα απλα τρυπανια συνήθως σου "τρωνε" τα χερια οταν τρυπάς με κρούση..
νιώθεις πολυ έντονα την κρουση στα χερια σου...
καλα δεν ειναι ισχύ κρουσης 1.2 joule?
φυσικα το θελω για ερασιτεχνική χρίση να ανοίγει 10 τρύπες το μηνα.....

----------


## Panοs

το ξερω δημητρη οτι δεν θα βρω κατι αλλο σε αυτη την τιμη..
εχω ψαξει γιατι εχω ξεμείνει αρκετο καιρο απο τρυπάνι και ολα τα πνευματικά κανουν απο 70-80 ευρω και πανω...
αυτο για την εγγυηση μπορω να το ρωτήσω στο κατάστημα...

----------


## jakjak

για την εγγυηση το ανεφερα επειδη μαζι με την μαρκα , ειναι που διαφοροποιηται απο τα γνωστα των λιδλ.
παντως τα λιδλ δεν εχω δει να φερνουν μουφες , οποτε λογικα θα την κανει την δουλεια του ....
στην φωτογραφια δειχνει και διαφορα εξαρτηματα .... ανταπτορας απο 20 ευρω +++ με ταριφα τα 30 .... καλεμι 3 ευρω και 3 τρυπανια απο 2 ευρω ...
εαν συμπεριλαμβανονται , τοτε βασικα με 40 ευρω μονο τα εξαρτηματα πληρωνεις ...

----------


## aristidis540

http://www.lidl-hellas.gr/cps/rde/SI...Detail&id=2530

μαλλον αυτο θα ενοειτε.
μια χαρα φενεται,απο ενα μαρκας την μπαταρια να πας να παρεις θα δωσεις τοσα χρηματα.
Για αυτους που δεν το χρειαζονται για επαγγελματικη και καθημερινη χρηση πιστευω οτι ειναι μια χαρα.
εγω παντος το boschακι μου δεν το αλλαζω ας ειναι και η φτηνη σειρα(μονο που εχει κρουστικο με φτανει).

----------


## ggr

Μια και συζηταμε για δραπανοκατσαβιδα, κανοντας αναζητηση στο ιντερνετ βρηκα αυτο το BOSCH
http://www.skroutz.gr/s/4068581/Bosc...phrase=GSR1800
Πιστευω ειναι αρκετα καλη η τιμη του για την κατηγορια του (professional/ Li ion) και εχοντας ηδη ενα πνευματικο της BOSCH (GBH 2-20) στην κατοχη μου, σκεφτομαι να παρω και αυτο για πιο ελαφριες εργασιες.

----------


## aristidis540

τα μπλε bosch ειναι σκυλια δεν το συζηταμε,απλα δεν εχει κρουστικο αυτο που εβαλες,εαν δεν το χρειαζεσαι ολα οκ.
Εγω παντος εχω βολευτει με το κρουστικο,οταν χρειαζεται να κανω καμια τρυπα σε μπετο ως 10mm δεν χρειαζεται να κουβαλαω το πνευματικο τα κανω ολα με αυτο.

----------


## jakjak

> Μια και συζηταμε για δραπανοκατσαβιδα, κανοντας αναζητηση στο ιντερνετ βρηκα αυτο το BOSCH
> http://www.skroutz.gr/s/4068581/Bosc...phrase=GSR1800
> Πιστευω ειναι αρκετα καλη η τιμη του για την κατηγορια του (professional/ Li ion) και εχοντας ηδη ενα πνευματικο της BOSCH (GBH 2-20) στην κατοχη μου, σκεφτομαι να παρω και αυτο για πιο ελαφριες εργασιες.





http://www.kentrovidas.gr/showprod.php?id=6743

στα τεχνικα χαρατκτηριστικα γραφει οτι ειναι 14,4 βολτ και στην επικεφαλιδα 18 !!!
εγω που τα διαβασα το βρισκω μετριο . βεβαια εχει την γνωστη ποιοτητα της φιρμας ...

----------


## xrhstosmp

> http://www.kentrovidas.gr/showprod.php?id=6743
> 
> στα τεχνικα χαρατκτηριστικα γραφει οτι ειναι 14,4 βολτ και στην επικεφαλιδα 18 !!!
> εγω που τα διαβασα το βρισκω μετριο . βεβαια εχει την γνωστη ποιοτητα της φιρμας ...



εγω παλι διαβασα οτι ειναι 18ν (ή εστω 14,4ν) εχει ενα μπουγιο οπως και να το πεις ,και...τερααααααααααααααστια ροπη 15Nm 
με τα ιδια ακριβως λεφτα http://www.kentrovidas.gr/showprod.php?id=1302 την ιδια ροπη, παναλαφρο ,και ευκολοδουλευτο
εκτος βεβαια αν δε θες να το εχεις μικρο! :Rolleyes:

----------


## jakjak

> εγω παλι διαβασα οτι ειναι 18ν (ή εστω 14,4ν) εχει ενα μπουγιο οπως και να το πεις ,και...τερααααααααααααααστια ροπη 15Nm 
> με τα ιδια ακριβως λεφτα http://www.kentrovidas.gr/showprod.php?id=1302 την ιδια ροπη, παναλαφρο ,και ευκολοδουλευτο
> εκτος βεβαια αν δε θες να το εχεις μικρο!




τα 15 Nm αναφερονται στην 2η ταχυτητα . η αληθεια ειναι οτι εκει ειναι σχεδον ιδια σε δυναμη με ιδιες στροφες . η διαφορα τους η μεγαλη ειναι στην 1η ταχυτητα. το bosch εκει υπερτερει και σε δυναμη και σε ταχυτητα , αφου δινει 34 Νm με 400 στροφες ενω το makita 24 Nm με 350 στροφες . αυτο σημαινει οτι μπορει να κανει πολυ πιο βαριες εργασιες το bosch .
παιζουν σε τελειως διαφορετικες κατηγοριες και δεν ειναι ευκολο να συγκριθουν μεταξυ τους. το bosch ειναι ενα ελαφρυ 14βολτο (θεωρω λαθος την περιγραφη των18 βολτ) με μετριες επιδοσεις , και το makita ενα απο τα καλυτερα 10βολτα .
βασικα ειναι διαφορετικα εργαλεια και ειναι αναλογα το τι βολευει και τι χρηση θελει να κανει ο καθενας.

----------


## vasilllis

http://www.bosch-professional.com/gr...i-33305-ocs-p/

το ζαχαρωνω καιρο τωρα.Φτασαμε τα 200 βεβαια..

----------


## ggr

> τα 15 Nm αναφερονται στην 2η ταχυτητα . η αληθεια ειναι οτι εκει ειναι σχεδον ιδια σε δυναμη με ιδιες στροφες . η διαφορα τους η μεγαλη ειναι στην 1η ταχυτητα. το bosch εκει υπερτερει και σε δυναμη και σε ταχυτητα , αφου δινει 34 Νm με 400 στροφες ενω το makita 24 Nm με 350 στροφες . αυτο σημαινει οτι μπορει να κανει πολυ πιο βαριες εργασιες το bosch .
> παιζουν σε τελειως διαφορετικες κατηγοριες και δεν ειναι ευκολο να συγκριθουν μεταξυ τους. το bosch ειναι ενα ελαφρυ 14βολτο (θεωρω λαθος την περιγραφη των18 βολτ) με μετριες επιδοσεις , και το makita ενα απο τα καλυτερα 10βολτα .
> βασικα ειναι διαφορετικα εργαλεια και ειναι αναλογα το τι βολευει και τι χρηση θελει να κανει ο καθενας.




Το συγκεκριμενο makita ειναι οντως πολυ καλο, το εχει ενας φιλος μου και το εχω δουλεψει.Απλα ειναι αλλη κατηγορια, ισως υστερει σε θεμα αυτονομιας σε συγκριση με ενα 14-18V. Σε καθε περιπτωση ομως ειναι παναλαφρο και πανισχυρο, πολυ καλη επιλογη.

----------


## thanasisxask

Παρε ενα hilti να τελειωνεις... (ετσι πως ανεβαζουμε τις τιμες εκει θα φτασουμε)  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## hemer76

Καλησπέρα, θέλω να κάνω 1 δώρο στον πατέρα μου που γιορτάζει σε λίγες μέρες.
Αυτό: http://www.ebw.gr/el/product/90459/3...6-volt-upgrade ;
Αυτό: http://www.skroutz.gr/s/263869/Black...r-KC460LN.html ;
Ή έχετε κάτι καλύτερο σε αυτήν την τιμή;

Επίσης θέλω να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχουν και εξτρά μύτες αν θέλουμε να αγοράσουμε ή οι 2 που λένε και τα 2 ότι έχουν αρκούν;
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## chipakos-original

Οπως είπαν τα παιδιά πιο πάνω έ όχι σήμερα να πάρης τα περισέματα  που δεν αγόρασε κάποιος άλλος Αναφέρομαι στις (2 μπαταρίες Ni-Cd 12 V / 1.3 Ah).Πριν λίγο καιρό αγόρασα από Πράκτικερ το δραπανοκατσάβιδο με 18 volt λιθίου και απλά σκοτώνει.

----------


## hemer76

Προτείνετε μου κάποιο καλό μέχρι 50€, δεν θα είναι για συχνή χρήση.
Και ξαναρωτάω: υπάρχουν και εξτρά μύτες αν θέλουμε να αγοράσουμε ή οι 2 που λένε και τα 2 ότι έχουν αρκούν;

Πείτε μου την γνώμη σας και για αυτό που βρήκα τώρα, μου φαίνεται (με τις λίγες γνώσεις μου στο αντικείμενο) ότι έχει καλύτερα χαρακτηριστικά αλλά δεν ξέρω την μάρκα.
http://www.plus4u.gr/showitem.php?ID=120084645

----------


## thanasisxask

Οτι μυτη 1/4'' θελεις μπορει να παρει...

----------


## ParasxX

Καλησπέρα και μια πολυ, πολύ, πολύ καλή χρονιά σε όλους με υγεία και τύχη. Τα χριστούγεννα οι γιοί μου μου πήραν επειδή γιόρταζα δώρο ένα δραπανοκατσάβιδο EINHELL TH-CD 14.4V, χθες επέστρεψα σπίτι και σήμερα είπα να το βάλω να φορτίσει, το έβαλα 9  το πρωϊ, ΆΝΑΨΑΝ ΔΥΟ ΛΑΜΠΆΚΙΑ ΈΝΑ ΚΌΚΚΙΝΟ ΚΙ ΈΝΑ ΠΡΆΣΙΝΟ, ΠΌΤΕ ΘΑ ΕΊΝΑΙ ΈΤΟΙΜΟ, ΘΑ ΣΒΉΣΕΙ ΚΆΠΟΙΟ ΛΑΜΠΑΚΙ; (συγγνώμη για τα κεφαλαία κατα λάθος αλλά βαριέμαι να σβήνω και να ξαναγράφω) Μετά κάτι άλλο μέσα στη συσκευασία δεν είχε ούτε μια μύτη, είναι λογικό; Παραγγείλαμε με τα παιδιά αυτές τις μύτες: 
http://www.toolshouse.gr/index.php?p...com_virtuemart πιστεύω να κάνουν αφού έχει και ανταπτοράκι μέσα. Θα ξεβιδώσω κάτι για να τις φορέσω στο εργαλείο;
Ευχαριστώ, είμαι αδαής στο είδος αλλά ξέραν τα παιδιά ότι μου χρειάζεται και μου το πήραν.

----------


## plouf

ωραια δώρα  :Smile: 

ναι δεν εχουν ολα μυτες (αυτα που εχουν ειναι κιτ) 
οι μυτες φυσικα κανουν θα βαλεις το μαγνητικο πρωτα ξεβιδωνοντας το τσοκ με το χερι .

το εργαλειο πρεπει να ειχε οδηγιες μεσα εκει θα σου λεει για τα λαμπακια και τη φορτιση !

----------


## ParasxX

> ωραια δώρα 
> 
> 
> το εργαλειο πρεπει να ειχε οδηγιες μεσα εκει θα σου λεει για τα λαμπακια και τη φορτιση !



Είναι καλό σαν εργαλείο; Η μάρκα τι λέει; Δεν την γνωρίζω.
Περίμενα ως τις 7 το απόγευμα, δεν έσβησε κανένα λαμπάκι, διάβασα το βιβλίο οδηγιών, δεν έλεγε κάτι για το πότε έχει τελειώσει η φόρτιση και πως το καταλαβαίνεις, το μόνο που έγραφε ότι η φόρτιση διαρκεί από 3 μέχρι 5 ώρες το πολύ.

----------


## DiViDi

Εχω και εγω το ιδιο και εχει την ιδια συμπεριφορα. (δεν εχω τις οδηγιες)

----------


## gas_liosia

> http://www.kdtools.gr/Makita-BDF451RFE.html Εγώ πάντως με αυτό στη δουλειά μια φορά που μου φράκαρε όταν τελείωνα μια τρύπα με έκανε δυο σβούρες ολόκληρο.
> http://www.kdtools.gr/Makita-BTD146RFE.html Και με αυτό έχω κόψει 22άρες βίδες....



Για επαγγελματική χρήση πιστεύω είναι από τις καλύτερες επιλογές τα συγκεκριμένα. Ειδικά αν βρει κανείς την προσφορά και των δύο μαζί με βαλιτσάκι γύρω στα 450 ευρώ αν θυμάμαι καλά.

*Βέβαια για τη δουλειά που το θέλει ο άνθρωπος, ό,τι και να πάρει δεν θα έχει κανένα πρόβλημα. Αλλά αν θέλει κανείς να του μείνει για μελλοντικά προτείνω 18V Λιθίου και ειδικά αυτά που πόσταρε ο Κωνσταντίνος παραπάνω. (δοκιμασμένα)

----------


## ParasxX

> Εχω και εγω το ιδιο και εχει την ιδια συμπεριφορα. (δεν εχω τις οδηγιες)



Το δικό μου είχε στη συσκευασία εγχειρίδιο οδηγιών και στα ελληνικά, επειδή τα γράμματα είναι πολύ μικρά βρήκαν τα παιδιά από την κεντρική σελίδα της EINHELL το εγχειρίδιο σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή και μου το εκτυπωσαν σε Α4, μπες και βρες το κΙ εσύ αν θέλεις.

----------


## DiViDi

Καλησπερα

Βασικα δεν μ ένδιαφερουν οι οδηγιες απλα αναφερω οτι εχω και εγω το ιδιο προβλημα στην φορτιση. Αναβουν και τα 2 λαμακια (πρασινο - κοκκινο) και δεν σβηνει κανενα απο τα δυο οσες ωρες και αν το εχω για φορτιση. Παντως σαν εργαλειο δεν λεει τιποτα δηλαδη δεν εχει ροπη. Για κανενα βιδωβα καλο ειναι αλλ οχι για κατι παραπανω.

Χαιρετω
Δημητρης

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

Ελπίζω να με βγάλει ασπροπρόσωπο με τις 3 μπαταρίες  :Biggrin: 
20151103_192554.jpg

----------


## navar

θα πρότεινα να κοιτάξεις καλύτερα για 18v εργαλείο (μήν σου πώ και 36) βέβαια οι τιμές υα είναι λίγο ποιό πάνω !
επίσης απο προσωπική εμπειρία κοίτα και τα dewalt . πραγματικά αξιόπιστα και δυνατά

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση αλλά το έχω πάρει και NAI είναι 18V σε πολύ καλή τιμή πιστεύω με την έρευνα αγοράς που είχα κάνει 200€

----------

